# Opinion



## OkotoksRookie (7 Feb 2008)

This is strictly opinion.
If you were cleaning your grandparents house after they had passed on and you came across a piece of kit from WWII, would you keep it and display it? Or would you donate it to a museum?


----------



## Roy Harding (7 Feb 2008)

OkotoksRookie said:
			
		

> This is strictly opinion.
> If you were cleaning your grandparents house after they had passed on and you came across a piece of kit from WWII, would you keep it and display it? Or would you donate it to a museum?



Depends.  Is it potentially dangerous (IE - ammunition/explosives of some type)?


----------



## OkotoksRookie (7 Feb 2008)

Good stipulation.
No, no ammo.
Also, not exceptionally personal like a medal. More like uniform pieces.


----------



## dangerboy (7 Feb 2008)

For myself I have my grandfathers medals, and want to frame them just trying to find a picture of him in uniform to frame them with.  His papers I have in a box.  If I had anything else I would probably keep it for myself as unless it was real rare most museums would most likely have it.


----------



## Roy Harding (7 Feb 2008)

OkotoksRookie said:
			
		

> Good stipulation.
> No, no ammo.
> Also, not exceptionally personal like a medal. More like uniform pieces.



Then I would say - "How important are these artifacts to your family?"

If they're going to sit in a box in an attic somewhere, then perhaps you may want to look at donating them to a museum somewhere ( perhaps the Regiment concerned?)

I have my Great Uncle's (after whom I am named) medals from WWI.  They are proudly displayed beside my, and my wife's, medals.  When we're gone - they'll be sent to his Regiment in the UK.

I think these things (no matter what they are) need to be treasured.  If family can't do that - and that's not uncommon - then perhaps a museum may be a more fitting place.


----------



## medaid (7 Feb 2008)

OkotoksRookie said:
			
		

> Good stipulation.
> No, no ammo.
> Also, not exceptionally personal like a medal. More like uniform pieces.



Well I guess the next question would be was it bequeathed to you in a will? If it were, then it is up to you what you would like to do with it! Personally, if it has some family significance, I would get it cleaned up by professionals as modern bleaches and detergents generally harm things like that, and have it professionally mounted and displayed in the memory of our family and grandparents. Or if you don't wish to display it have it stored, or donated to a museum along with the pertinent information such as who it belonged to, from when to when did the individual serve. What unit, what branch etc etc.

Best of luck with your decision!


----------



## OkotoksRookie (7 Feb 2008)

I found his helmet and I had been displaying it. I'm finding it difficult to discover any more info as to where he was stationed and what he did so it's mounted on the wall beside my desk.  He never really spoke about his service and I truely regret not asking him. I appreciate the input guys!


----------



## Danjanou (7 Feb 2008)

OkotksRookie it is possible to obtain information about his military service. 
There are several threads on it here for example:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/32707.0.html


----------



## OkotoksRookie (7 Feb 2008)

Oh Wow!!
Thanks! 
I missed that thread! I'll be sending a letter right quick!!


----------



## Shamrock (8 Feb 2008)

OkotoksRookie said:
			
		

> This is strictly opinion.
> If you were cleaning your grandparents house after they had passed on and you came across a piece of kit from WWII, would you keep it and display it? Or would you donate it to a museum?



I inherited a few WWI and II recruiting posters.  I loaned these to the war museum a few years ago.


----------



## OkotoksRookie (8 Feb 2008)

Update:
Last night we found a lot more! There are deployment papers, records and medals! No longer will it be 'just a helmet' hanging on my wall. I've now got enough to put together a proper display!
Incidentally, if anyone has any pictures of their displays I'd love to see them!


----------



## helpup (8 Feb 2008)

Speaking as a packrat, I would and do keep it with the intent of displaying it.  Although that tends to bump up against my wife's country rustic look for the house.  So most things tend to be stored.  I like that your finding out more about your Granfather and learning the history of both him and the individual artifacts.  This info will allow you to decide later, as to the best way they should be passed on, donated, sold, or disposed of.


----------



## Staff Weenie (8 Feb 2008)

I use to be an archaeologist, and I've had this issue come up before (in a relative fashion). I've got some small Roman, Greek, and Israeli items obtained during field time (all legal let me assure you). And, at the time I bought them, found them, etc, I asked the same question - 'shouldn't they be in a museum?'

The answer from the professors was - there's hundreds of examples of this type of jug or pot etc. More than the museums of the world will ever display. If it were truly definitive or unique, then it should be researched and on display. If it needs special conservation work, then it should be conserved. Otherwise, it does more to promote the study of history to have it displayed in your house. People see these things and ask questions, especially my children's classmates when I come in to talk about the ancient world, and let them handle pottery from 2,000 to 3,000 years ago.

In your case, museums have scads of old uniforms and helmets, and campaign medals - more than they can display or conserve - and millions of them were made.

As well, you've got a clear family connection - so go ahead and display it proudly - do some more digging and educate the rest of your family - even write down everything you find and email it or print it out and send it to family members. 

This is *your* family's history, pride, and honour - good luck, and post your own pictures when you're done!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Feb 2008)

Yes but unless you truly know what you have is not unique, museums and regiments are the SMEs to go to determine if the item you have is unique. Imagine someone coming across a one of a kind sword use in the Battle of XXX, carried by General $%^^^^ and the finder thinking "Oh they would not be interested in my sword as the museum has hundreds of swords just like it..." see my point? Someone should not be discouraged to find out for sure if a historical item is unique and donateable or not.


----------



## fire_guy686 (14 Feb 2008)

I would probably keep the things like medals, some pieces of uniforms perhaps. Other than that I would see if a museum wanted the items and donate them.


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Feb 2008)

At the end of the day, it's YOUR family, and YOUR heritage.  I wouldn't be happy seeing any of my Grandad's stuff from Burma socked away on the back of the top shelf of a storage locker in the basement of some museum.  It means nothing to them, but a great deal to us, so it stays with my mum....for now.


----------



## OkotoksRookie (14 Feb 2008)

Thanks guys!

The more stuff I find the more intrigued I become. It turns out gramps wasn't the 'pastry chief' he always told us he was, nor was his role in the Canadian Military as prominent as he led us to believe. 

For anyone curious it turns out that he was a Lance Corporal with an Artillery unit for the Polish army for the majority of WWII. I'm not finding much of what exactly they did or when he finished with the Polish army but according to some papers I found he held the rank of Bombardier in the Canadian army in October of 1944...
Theres a lot of stuff but it's mostly in Polish and takes time to translate. That link Danjanou posted may not help as much as I thought originally but still, the pieces come together and hopefully the letter I sent off will reveal more!

Thanks again!


----------

